# My traincase since October



## applefrite (Mar 12, 2007)

I love my make-up !!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice collection.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 12, 2007)

Great collection. Kinda reminds me of a fashion shoot layout.


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice


----------



## applefrite (Mar 12, 2007)

Little up because the picture appeard now !!!


----------



## Jen_09 (Mar 12, 2007)

O i love ur collection :]
Each of everything ^^


----------



## little teaser (Mar 12, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## n_c (Mar 12, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 13, 2007)

gorgeous collection...i wish i had picked up the smoked eye palette
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the way u have alligned it to take a pic...very runway like


----------



## chelley (Mar 16, 2007)

looks great!


----------



## CHICGIRL (Aug 20, 2007)

wow! It´s so nice.Quote:

   Originally Posted by *applefrite* 

 
_






I love my make-up !!! 




_

 ​


----------



## KimSwim (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow, great collection! I can't believe you have that much and have only been collecting since October. I am envious!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 20, 2007)

nice collection !


----------



## frocher (Aug 20, 2007)

Very nice collection, and so beautifully laid out.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 21, 2007)

nice collection!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic collection.


----------



## Miss_M (Aug 24, 2007)

Very nice stash...and so many great neutrals !!


----------



## macface (Aug 24, 2007)

very nice collection.


----------



## cuiran (May 2, 2008)

very nice collection.


----------

